# Excel Spot Treatment: Before & After (Pictures within)



## theteh

I started Excel spot treatment on the staghorn algae (please correct me if I am wrong!) yesterday:
This is a pic of the algae growing on my Java fern before Excel spot treatment:









The same algae one day after the spot treatment (note that I have moved the plant behind), the tips of the algae have turned red and the stems turned brown!!









I was shocked to see the results of using Excel!! I have repeated the spot treatment today and hope it will die tomorrow. Unfortunately those I did not spot treat yesterday did not change colour.

This is what I did yesterday in more details. First I added 8ml of Excel (recommended dose) in to my 60L tank. After two hours, I switched off the filter, use a plastic pipette that comes with my pH test kit, suck up about 2ml of Excel, slowly release it directly onto the algae, switched the filter back on.

This morning, I added 2ml of Excel (also recommended dose) into the tank and tonight, I saw the algae has changed colour! I did not want to overdose my tank because I have Amano and Tiger shrimps in it!

I will continue to add Excel 2-4ml/day to the tank to see if things improve without spot treatment.

BTW, water turns cloudy since adding Excel.

I will update with more pictures...


----------



## theteh

*Update*

Have been dosing 2ml Excel daily (since the firs 3 spot treatments) here is a pic of the same algae taken today:










Looks like 2-3 spot treatments are sufficient to kill them! However, others that were not spot treated does not die as quickly...

I noticed my Amano shrimps have become inactive!!!! Before I started Excel, they were all very active fighting for fish food but now, they don't move much and hiden away from view!!!! I am wondering if the Excel is slowly killing them!!!

I did not over dose Excel. To be on the save side, I did a large water change two days ago and dose half the recommended dose.

Anyone has experience with inactive shrimps care to comments please?


----------



## Erirku

To tell you the truth, excel does a wonderful treatment in getting rid of more than 90% of staghorn algae. I noticed it just recently, when I overdosed my tank, the staghorn started to turn a dark or rustic brown and died off. Excel is good for getting rid of staghorn, but nothing else. IMO, that's all I use it for. Great that it works.


----------



## Mnemia

I noticed the other day that Excel will also kill BGA if used as a spot treatment. The BGA turns gray and then dies off within a day or so if you squirt the Excel directly on it. I don't know how effective it is for killing BGA in a whole tank (haven't tried overdosing, etc) but it definitely works as a spot treatment. You can visibly see the color difference between the treated/untreated areas just before it dies.


----------



## RuslanJamil

Great photos! Pity Excel is not available over here...


----------



## Bert H

I have also used the Excel spot treatment method on clado, and in two days, it was dead. Basically, during a water change, I had some on some wood which became exposed during the water change. I added the Excel directly to the wood and clado. In 48 hours it was turning white.


----------



## cornhusker

*excell treatment*

Theteh, ihave a 15 gal tall with 36 watt ah supply retrofit and eco-complete substrate.been setup since nov 05.have large chunk of java moss,some small crypts and some watersprite.this tank has received excell from day one. one capful per day,(5ml).NEVER any kind of algae. at 50% w/c per week i add 2 caps,then trace till next w/c.this is an absolute red cherry shrimp factory.there are also 3 brown and 1 albino half grown juvenile bn plecos in this tank.i've never encountered unusuall behaveour from any of my shrimp in any of my tanks because of the use of excell,and no cloudyness.excell is THE greatest additive to ever come along.just use with common sense. regards,cornhusker


----------

